# gentoo.de-Quiz: Neuauflage 2008

## dertobi123

Wer erinnert sich denn noch an das gentoo.de-Quiz, welches es bereits 2005/2006 zweimal gab? Die alten Hasen doch sicherlich  :Wink: 

Ich würde gerne zu Weihnachten eine Neuauflage starten, Start am 01.12., Ende am 21.12. - so sollten die zu gewinnenden Preise noch einigermaßen rechtzeitig auf dem Gabentisch  :Wink:  landen können.

Was noch fehlt sind die Fragen - an der Stelle kommt Ihr ins Spiel. Nicht dass mir keine einfallen würden, aber es wird glaube ich einen ausgewogeneren Schwierigkeitsgrad geben, wenn Ihr euch an der Formulierung der Fragen beteiligt  :Razz:  Um einen mittleren Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht zu überschreiten, sollten Fragen so angelegt sein, dass jemand der Gentoo seit ~ einem Jahr regelmäßig nutzt, die Fragen gut beantworten kann. Einzige Voraussetzung zu den Fragen ist, dass es nur eine eindeutig richtige Antwort auf eine Frage geben kann, diese sollte auch $irgendwo dokumentiert sein (Gentoo Doku, Wikipedia, $whatever). Über die endgültige Auswahl der Fragen für das Quiz entscheidet eine Jury - ich *hust*.

Als Beispiel eine Frage, wie es sie im letzten Quiz 2006 gab:

 *Quiz 2006 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das Ändern welcher Variable aus der make.conf nach der Installation ist  besonders riskant?
> 
> *USE
> ...

 

Eure Vorschläge für Fragen schickt bitte per Email an www@gentoo.de - postet sie nicht in diesem Thread, wenn doch ist die Frage "verbrannt"  :Wink: 

Ich freue mich auf Eure Vorschläge und hoffe auf ein spannendes Quiz!  :Smile: 

mod edit: sticky gemacht

amne

Und Sticky wieder weg... -- Finswimmer

----------

## disi

Super Idee, ich habe da gleich mal eine Frage geschickt   :Very Happy: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> die zu gewinnenden Preise

 

die da wären? *herummäkel*

----------

## dertobi123

Erst Fragen, dann Quiz, dann Preise  :Wink:  Scherz beiseite - wird am 01.12. mit Beginn des Quiz bekannt gegeben.

----------

## dertobi123

Zur Erinnerung: Bis Sonntag nachmittag ist noch Zeit, Fragen einzureichen  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

Bump, das Quiz ist gestartet. Siehe 1. Post  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

Vielen Dank für die zahlreiche Teilnahme, die Gewinner wurden benachrichtigt!

----------

## ScytheMan

nur aus interesse:

wie viele haben denn mitgemacht und wieviele hatten alles richtig?

----------

## dertobi123

Siehe http://www.gentoo.de/news/20081221-quiz.xml  ... Teilnehmer mit 10 richtigen Antworten gab es knapp 200, alle anderen wurden nicht erfasst.

----------

